# Which iPod to buy?



## ajayritik (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm planning to buy an iPod within 10k. What would be the best option to go for? Will iPod Nano be a good option? From where can I purchase it? I stay in Hyderabad. Do we have iPod exclusive dealers in Hyderabad. Will it be available for the same price that is mentioned in the apple website? $149 for 4GB and $199 for 8 GB respectively. That should come to Rs 5960 and Rs 7960. Do we have any exclusive outlets available here. I heard there is one in Chennai. How can we make sure that we are buying a genuine piece and not gray or fake one? Will I get the latest iPod Nano as advertised in the Apple site.


----------



## azzu (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres No Apple Store In Hyd


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 20, 2007)

The Indian MRPs for the new iPods are obviously higher than US rates. The new 8GB iPod Nano with video support will be in your budget. <10k

Indiaplaza has the best rates for the new iPods. Check it out here. 
You can even get it from the apple outlet in your city but that would be a bit more expensive. Buying from any one of these will give you Apple India warranty, so they're genuine.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

the box is sufficint indication whether ur buying the original or fake  .... the prices u see on the site do not include the taxes


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Yes I know that there are certain outlets here in Hyderabad where we get the iPod Nano. But they will be very expensive. And I was also concerned whether I will get the latest one available which was launched in September this year. 

I have an old iPod Shuffle which is longer than the one that we get nowadays. Is it possible for me to sell of this or exchange this for a new one.

I heard there is an exclusive branch or outlet in Chennai for iPod.


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Here in Mumbai one can get a 30gb iPod for 10k. For a little less one can get 4gb Nano.


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ thts i guess the gen 5.5 and not gen 6


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ Ya but the 6th gen isn't available here yet. Even Apple India website shows the 5.5 gen iPod.


----------



## utsav (Sep 21, 2007)

so how much d 6th gen cost


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 21, 2007)

I have checked the prices of the latest iPod models from their site. This one is not Indian site. Here are the prices


iPod Shuffle	1 GB   $ 79

iPod Nano 	4 GB   $149
           	             8 GB   $199

iPod Classic    80GB   $249
                  160GB   $349

iPod Touch       8GB   $299
                    16GB   $399  


I'm not sure whether these are generation 6 but I think they maybe the latest. I guess these ones will be expensive here.


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes Classic is gen 6 and the prices of classic 80gb are the same as tht of the previous 5.5 30 gb model


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 21, 2007)

Krazy frog can you tell me where in Mumbai iPod is available? Can you tell me the store name if any? Do you know the prices of the latest iPod models available?


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

ipods are available at croma; alfa; hypercity and there are many other places ... the prices will vary everywhre


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a friend in Mumbai with whom I can try to get the iPod. So can any one tell me the name of the place? Why is it that there will be different prices for the same product? Will the product be genuine? Thanks for the info iMav


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

croma (tata's electronic showroom) gives with bill and mostly sells at a premium the prices would be very close to the 1s u wud have to pay at an authorised apple re-seller

hypercity - gives with bill but chances are its prices will be lower than croma

alfa - gray market - no bill but product will be genuine (u will get 2 days to test it)

PS: for the ipod u dont need the bill coz u can buy it widout bill and then register at apple.com with the serial no. mentioned at the back of the ipod and wen u need to get ur pod chked or serviced go to the auhorised reseller he will chk online and see that ur pod is registered he will chk the date and will do the needful

the ipod is something that ppl like to buy so all showrooms hav their own pricing policy same is the case with all electronic goods ....

ipodp rices at all apple authorised re-sellers will be same but at different show rooms will be different


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 21, 2007)

The prices i gave were from Alfa in Mumbai. It was without bill but the shopkeeper assured me that i'll still get warranty without it (how that works, i've got no idea). I don't think the latest iPod's are available in India yet. Most shops will still be selling the 2gen Nano and 5.5 gen iPods. Btw instead of going for the iPod Classic, i'll suggest you go for the touch screen model, i.e. if you don't need lots of space.


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> the shopkeeper assured me that i'll still get warranty without it (how that works, i've got no idea)





			
				iMav said:
			
		

> PS: for the ipod u dont need the bill coz u can buy it widout bill and then register at apple.com with the serial no. mentioned at the back of the ipod and wen u need to get ur pod chked or serviced go to the auhorised reseller he will chk online and see that ur pod is registered he will chk the date and will do the needful


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 21, 2007)

> PS: for the ipod u dont need the bill coz u can buy it widout bill and then register at apple.com with the serial no. mentioned at the back of the ipod and wen u need to get ur pod chked or serviced go to the auhorised reseller he will chk online and see that ur pod is registered he will chk the date and will do the needful



Hey Arya, if u r on this thread, can you assure me abt this?

Not that I do not believe iMav but just want to be double sure.


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

he himself didnt know abt this and confirmed long back  rest assured used this method for many of my frenz 

the thing is that wen u buy an ipod every ipod has a unique serial no. which is inprinted on the back of the ipod now wen u register ur ipod on apple.com u need to put in this serial no. and no info abt the bill has to be given and wen u go to the authorized re-seller for support theu chk the status online so wen they go to appl.com and put in the serial no. of ur ipod they will see that yes its still under 1 yr warrnaty from the date u registered as a result they will not ask u for a bill and wont force u to produce 1 as u have registered it


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2007)

iMav is right - at least, mostly.

That's the way it is with all Apple products. You register it online and then when a problem crops up, the service centre guys check out the registration and do your servicing.

But sometimes, they do ask for the bill. So, it's safer to have the bill on you but by no means compulsory.


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

thank u for the confirmation aayush ... i hope i get some credibility here when it comes apple products ...


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 21, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Yes Classic is gen 6 and the prices of classic 80gb are the same as tht of the previous 5.5 30 gb model


 
Just last month when my sis came from UK she bought a 30GB IPOD.  
If I could have waited for a mont more I could have got the 80GB one


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ hehehe 2 months after i got mine gen 5.5 wa relased i felt something similar but ur 50gb is worth frowning upon


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 21, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> That's the way it is with all Apple products. You register it online and then when a problem crops up, the service centre guys check out the registration and do your servicing.


So the warranty starts from the day one resisters the product online? So does that mean i can buy and iPod today, use it for a year and then register it my warranty will start from year after i bought it?


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ yes most probably u can do that also ....


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

this time apple has launced a 160GB ipod.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 22, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> So the warranty starts from the day one resisters the product online? So does that mean i can buy and iPod today, use it for a year and then register it my warranty will start from year after i bought it?


No, the warranty starts from the date of purchase. The store you bought your Mac from registers the purchase with Apple when you do so. When you register it online, it is cross-checked and verified automatically. So, when you register, it will show you your date of purchase and also the date when the warranty will expire (along with a not-so-subtle hint that you should buy AppleCare Protection Plan and extend your coverage ).


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 22, 2007)

Wat if I buy if from Palika in Delhi, or as you have Alfa in Mumbai, where it is sold the other way, you know wat I mean

i dont think they wud register it! I hafta do it meself


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2007)

yes wen u plug in ur ipod itunes will ask u to register it .... 

my ocuz registered almost after 2 months of purchasing it


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 23, 2007)

Well friends I did check the price with the apple resellers here in Hyderabad. They are selling it at an expensive rate. For Eg: iPod shuffle according to the apple website is $79(Rs 3160) however they are selling it for Rs 4300. Thats almost Rs 1000 extra. 2GB Nano costs Rs 8000 but the new gen ipod Nano 8GB costs $199(Rs 7960) according to the website. These prices are too exhoribant. Friends are the difference not so high in Mumbai. Can someone help me on this?


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2007)

taxes bhai taxes ... vat as i said before


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw someone in the forum telling me that we will get the latest generation iPod in the Indiaplaza website. But I didn't find it there. Some told me that we will not get the latest generation yet in India and that it will take some time. But someone told me its available in Indiaplaza. Please help


----------

